# Need help. Pet shop selling puppies and monkeys!



## HeatherAnn (13 January 2013)

Girl just uploaded pics of a pet shop in manchester that is selling staff puppies and monkeys. 

Something isn't sitting right for me. 

Is it against the law to do this? And don't the dogs in pet shops usually come from puppy farms? 

A lot of people have commented on it asking for the address/number because they "need" a monkey. 

Educate me please


----------



## s4sugar (13 January 2013)

Not illegal unfortunately.

Of course anyone who buys a monkey or puppy from a pet shop needs their head examining.


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 January 2013)

Thanks S4S. Such a shame. Seems so wrong


----------



## ladyt25 (13 January 2013)

Would you not have to have any particular licence to sell monkeys though??


----------



## Archiepoo (13 January 2013)

im pretty sure you need an exotics licence to own a monkey in the uk. terrible shame but i think most shops that sell puppies will just have them from anyone who offers them a litter


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 January 2013)

Is it really legal to sell monkeys?? that's awful, what kind are they? sadly it's still legal to sell pups.


----------



## cptrayes (13 January 2013)

I'm pretty sure you need a licence to keep a primate in this country.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 January 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Not illegal unfortunately.

Of course anyone who buys a monkey or puppy from a pet shop needs their head examining.
		
Click to expand...

You are wrong I am afraid.

Pet shops are licensed under the Pet Shop Act of 1951.

Most monkeys come under the Dangerous Wild Animal Act 1976.

OP, contact the licensing officer at your local authority.


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 January 2013)

I asked if you needed a license to buy them and the poster said no, only to sell them. How will I go about finding out who my licensing officer is?


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 January 2013)

HeatherAnn said:



			I asked if you needed a license to buy them and the poster said no, only to sell them. How will I go about finding out who my licensing officer is?
		
Click to expand...

Find the address of the pet shop and find which Council covers the address.  Contact the Council, ask to speaking to the licensing manager.  

You would be better asking to speak to the manager rather than a licensing officer because most officers will be alcohol or taxi specific rather than animal specific.


----------



## HeatherAnn (13 January 2013)

I just did a quick google and it says that there are three types of smaller monkey that you can keep without a license. Will still be reporting it though.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 January 2013)

HeatherAnn said:



			I just did a quick google and it says that there are three types of smaller monkey that you can keep without a license. Will still be reporting it though.
		
Click to expand...

You do need to report it because even if the monkey falls into one of the three types that can be kept without a licence, the pet shop must still be licensed to sell them.

A pet shop licence will have conditions on it.  The conditions will include what type of animals can be sold from the premises.  The type of housing used for keeping each type of animal, how waste is disposed of, how feed is stored and so on.  

Also look at  a wider picture.  This country has very strict importation rules fornon native animals and we enjoy a country free of rabies and other diseases.  Those monkeys may not have been born in the uk.  Please report it.


----------



## s4sugar (13 January 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			You are wrong I am afraid.

Pet shops are licensed under the Pet Shop Act of 1951.

Most monkeys come under the Dangerous Wild Animal Act 1976.

OP, contact the licensing officer at your local authority.
		
Click to expand...

There is a pet shop in a neighbouring county that sells monkeys -you don't need a DWAA licence for all species but if you have a licence a licensed dealer can sell them.

From DEFRA 
The following is a list of animals for which, when kept privately, a 
licence is required under the Act.
............
Primates 
Family Cebidae: 
All species except those of the genera
Aotus, Callicebus and Saimiri. 
New-world monkeys (including capuchin, 
howler, saki, uacari, spider and woolly 
monkeys). 
Night monkeys (also known as owl monkeys), 
titi monkeys and squirrel monkeys are 
excepted.  
Family Cercopithecidae: All species.  Old-world monkeys (including baboons, the 
drill, colobus monkeys, the gelada, guenons, 
langurs, leaf monkeys, macaques, the 
mandrill, mangabeys, the patas and 
proboscis monkeys and the talapoin). 
Family Hominidae: 
All species except those of the genus Homo. 
Anthropoid apes; chimpanzee, bonobos, 
orang-utans and gorillas. 
Family Hylobatidae: All species.  Gibbons and Siamangs. 
Family Indriidae: 
All species of the genera Propithecus and
Indri (Avahi laniger is excepted). 
Leaping lemurs (including the indri and 
sifakas). The woolly lemur is excepted. 
Family Lemuridae: 
All species except those of the genus
Hapalemur.
Large lemurs. 
Bamboo or gentle lemurs are excepted.
................................
Local council administers the licences. Puppies sold in Pet shops should be from licensed premises.


----------



## s4sugar (13 January 2013)

Cross posted but marmosets are not on the list either.


----------



## windseywoo (13 January 2013)

If in doubt get in touch with monkey world in Dorset. They will be able to help, think they actually have a petition at the mo calling for the owning of primates to be made illegal.


----------



## HeatherAnn (14 January 2013)

Hi everyone, thanks for the replies!

I emailed the Manchester Licensing department and received this email this morning:




			Your complaint regarding [pet shop] has been passed to me, I am an  Animal Health Officer/Neighbourhood Officer I also inspect the Pet Shops annually for  license renewals as well as any complaints we may receive throughout the year. 

Pet Shops are required to be Licensed by the Local Authority under The Pet Animals Act 1951. 

I can Confirm to you [pet shop] are Licensed to sell both Puppies and Marmosets 

I do understand your concerns regarding potential owners however the legislation does not require a Pet Shop to check out customers, other than making sure they are over 16 and in the case of puppies cats and pistacines the is required to record the Name and Address of the new owner.  I can also confirm [pet shop] record this information. 

The City Council also has no control over where the shop buys its stock however any shop that requests to have puppies on the license we do advise regarding puppy farms. 

I hope this answers some of your concerns.
		
Click to expand...

I removed the name of the pet shop as I'm not sure if that is against t+cs. Still not happy but nothing can really be done as they are not breaking the law 

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## joeanne (14 January 2013)

Only way to show your disgust is to shop elsewhere.
Whilst I love and keep exotics, there are some that really ought not be kept as pets.....and primates of any form are one of them.


----------



## Pendlehog (15 January 2013)

Lol know this place very well.. Honestly if you had seen it a few years ago you'd probably have passed out.  They've done an awful lot of work on improving the standards in there, the staff are still idiots and the clientele probably worse but they ARE working within the law.  
The DWA (dangerous wild animals act) was amended a few years back now, fewer exotic mammals are on it than you would expect.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 January 2013)

The RSPCA have been calling for a ban on keeping monkeys as pets, it seems they are becoming increasingly popular as people become more stupid.
 Here's the successful prosecution of a couple who sold their sick pet monkey rather than take it to a vet.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-16466697


----------



## Goldenstar (15 January 2013)

Chestnuttymare said:



			forgive me for being thick but how else do you get a dog of your choice .
		
Click to expand...


----------



## s4sugar (15 January 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			forgive me for being thick but how else do you get a dog of your choice .
		
Click to expand...

Not from a pet shop which is what this thread is about.


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 January 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			forgive me for being thick but how else do you get a dog of your choice .
		
Click to expand...

Buy from a reputable breeder or enquire at a breed rescue, if you are looking for a puppy ask on here and lots of people will give advice so you dont fall into the puppy farmed trap. A lot of pet shops buy their pups in from puppy farmers and backyard breeders and would be the last place to be recommended on here as well as Gumtree, Preloved and similar sites.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 January 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			Buy from a reputable breeder or enquire at a breed rescue, if you are looking for a puppy ask on here and lots of people will give advice so you dont fall into the puppy farmed trap. A lot of pet shops buy their pups in from puppy farmers and backyard breeders and would be the last place to be recommended on here as well as Gumtree, Preloved and similar sites.
		
Click to expand...

I would never ever buy a puppy from a pet shop I am not mad however the poster said " sadly it's not illegal to sell puppies " not sell puppies from pet shops that was the basis on which I made my post.
I have has bought dogs all my life with no issues .


----------

